# Connecter une imprimante en Bluetooth



## Halcyone69 (17 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais connecter mon imprimante USB à mon MacBook en... BlueTooth. J'ai vu qu'il existe des adaptateurs à brancher directement sur le port USB de l'imprimante ( http://www.freepaq.com/bons/affichetest.php?testid=124&source=1) mais impossible de trouver un revendeur! Si quelqu'un connait une adresse... 

Serait il possible autrement de substituer un tel adaptateur par un dongle bluetooth (que l'on branche habituellement aux ports USB des ordinateurs portables pour les rendre compatibles Bluetooth) & que l'on trouve partout? Je pourrais le brancher via le câble USB de l'imprimante & un "inverseur" (2 ports "femelles" liés entre eux). Cela reviendrait à l'utiliser comme émetteur (& non comme récepteur comme c'est normalement le cas). Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## r e m y (17 Décembre 2008)

PLutôt que de chercher à relier ton imprimante en bluetooth avec des débits ridicules, tu devrais plutôt regarder du côté des bornes Airport Express (la petite borne, pas la borne Extreme!) et relier ton imprimante via Airport en Wifi!


----------



## Halcyone69 (18 Décembre 2008)

Merci du conseil! 
Je pensais que le Bluetooth aurait des débits suffisants pour transférer des fichiers textes à imprimer. Ce n'est vraiment pas le cas? & pense tu que le "montage" avec un dongle fonctionne? Parce qu'à 10 le dongle, à défaut d'avoir une solution performante, j'aurais une solution pas chère!  
Est ce qu'il existe des appareils équivalents à l'airport express, mais pas de marque Apple (& donc à - de 89.. )?
Merci encore pour les réponses.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2008)

Je confirme, le BT ça va bien pour transférer des fiches de contact, mais pour des impression avec parfois des images bien lourdes, ce n'est pas du tout le bon support réseau ...

Vise le Wifi.


----------



## r e m y (18 Décembre 2008)

Un équivalent moins cher à la borne Airport Express, pour partager en WiFi une imprimante USB qui n'est pas WiFi d'origine, je n'en connais pas...

Quant à l'idée du dongle usb (que ce soit un dongle Bluetooth ou un dongle WiFi), je doute que ça marche car il faudrait que l'imprimante ait un minimum de système d'exploitation "embarqué" pour gérer ce type de périphérique. Si tu branches un tel dongle sur la prise USB de l'imprimante, je pense qu'il ne sera tout simplement pas reconnu.


----------



## r e m y (18 Décembre 2008)

oups.... double post.


----------



## Halcyone69 (18 Décembre 2008)

& bien c'est clair, je n'ai plus qu'à investir dans une airport express ! & revendre mon routeur wifi par la même occasion...
Merci pour l'analyse!


----------



## Halcyone69 (18 Décembre 2008)

Je rebondis..
Apparemment, seule l'impression est possible avec cette borne, & non le scan (oui, j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est une multi-fonction). C'est bête, avec du Wifi n, il doit quand même y avoir assez de débit pour un transfert d'image! Pensez-vous qu'il y ait possibilité d'une mise à jour logiciel un jour, ou bien faudra-t-il investir dans un nouvel appareil quand celui-ci existera?
Autre question, cette borne est elle compatible avec toutes les imprimantes USB (j'ai une HP PSC750, qui fonctionne très bien, mais qui a quand même 6 ans) ?


----------



## gfrancony (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je reprends ce post.
Je voudrais virer le câble usb de mon imprimante scanner, y a t'il eu évolution sur le wifi pour les imprimantes multi tâches? Que dois je acheter?
Merci de vôtre aide.
Gilles


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2010)

personnellement je suis enchanté de ma HP Photosmart C4580 WiFi (imprimante et scanner)


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2010)

gfrancony a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je reprends ce post.
> Je voudrais virer le câble usb de mon imprimante scanner, y a t'il eu évolution sur le wifi pour les imprimantes multi tâches? Que dois je acheter?
> Merci de vôtre aide.
> Gilles



Ca fait un moment que les multifonctions Canon scannent en wifi. Il faudrait peut-être changer de marque. C'est le cas de ma MP600R qui date de quelques années


----------

